# Sharjah to Dubai Marina without Salik



## peterpan123 (Apr 9, 2012)

Is there any possibility to get to Dubai Marina from
Sharjah without paying Salik on a Friday?

Thanks


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Emirates Road, take the TECOM road towards Al Khail Road.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow. This is a whole new level of cheap.


----------



## peterpan123 (Apr 9, 2012)

indoMLA said:


> Wow. This is a whole new level of cheap.


You could have saved that comment to yourself, why not save a little bit of money if possible?


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

peterpan123 said:


> You could have saved that comment to yourself, why not save a little bit of money if possible?


I could have, but wanted to crack a joke seeing as Dubai is all about money and spending it. Don't see a lot of people trying to be thrifty....

No tolls on 311, so that might be an option.


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

indoMLA said:


> I could have, but wanted to crack a joke seeing as Dubai is all about money and spending it. Don't see a lot of people trying to be thrifty....
> 
> No tolls on 311, so that might be an option.


You'd probably spend more cash on petrol and mileage than you would on a couple of tolls.


----------



## peterpan123 (Apr 9, 2012)

indoMLA said:


> I could have, but wanted to crack a joke seeing as Dubai is all about money and spending it. Don't see a lot of people trying to be thrifty....
> 
> No tolls on 311, so that might be an option.



Yeah just wanted to see if there is a way as Fridays seem to be a bit quiter regarding traffic. But it looks like its not worth it consindering gas and time. 
Thanks for the help though


----------

